# Lake Galena



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is where it is: 


https://local.live.com/default.asp...e=r&lvl=14&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&encType=1


----------



## Gamefisher (Sep 28, 2007)

Linky no worky.


----------



## redbug (Sep 28, 2007)

it worked for me did they stat the draw down yet?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2007)

Redbug - no draw down but the Lake has been low all summer and we stall have not had rain. So I do not think there will be a draw down - it is almost that low right now.

They have not been doing it until November in any event.
Fished there this morning and caught one bass about 4lbs and a few in the one pound range. My photo host is down so no pics right now


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2007)

Link works for me!


----------



## Gamefisher (Sep 28, 2007)

Problem was my browser. It works when I switch to IE.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 29, 2007)

Friday Morning - a few bass!


----------

